# Hairdresser in Lucan



## MUM2KIDS (27 Mar 2007)

Hi - can anyone recommend a good hair stylist in Lucan.  Thanking you in advance!!


----------



## MandaC (27 Mar 2007)

I went to Deirdre Lawless once in Lucan village.  She did her training with Frank Hessian.  I found her quite good, but the second time I went back I got a different stylist, who was not quite as good.


----------



## lucylou (27 Mar 2007)

I second the above reply, i had the same experience, deirdre did a really great cut and consultation, but as far as colour went i wasnt happy at all and i had to go somewhere else to get it fixed. Somebody did the colour first and then deirdre cut it. Another time i got it cut by someone else there as deirdre wasnt available and i wasnt happy at all, she completely forgot to cut my fringe until i reminded her!!


----------



## MUM2KIDS (27 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the replies - do you know the name of the salon that Deirdre works in.


----------



## Z100 (27 Mar 2007)

I'm reliably informed o) that Marcus in Salon of Capelli in Lucan is very handy with his scissors. You'll get a list of most (all?) Lucan hardressers here, including Deirdre Lawless.


----------



## lucylou (28 Mar 2007)

Dierdre's salon is her own, Hair by Deirdre Lawless is the name. She only works thurs fri sat AFAIK


----------



## lucylou (28 Mar 2007)

Sorry didnt read thread above!!! Apologies


----------

